# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Pro apo Kundër Decentralizimit në Kosovë

## ILMGAP

Çfarë mendoni duhet të jemi Pro apo Kundër Decentralizimit në Kosovë ?
Është në dobi apo në dëm të Kosovës Decentralizimi?
Jepni mendimin tuaj . . . 


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## B.C.B

marakli me qel tema koke....po gjeje ni shqiptar qe eshte pro decentralizimit?le mos qel ksi tema palidhje...cili shqiptar ka qef me u nda Kosova o lladik?

----------


## ILMGAP

> marakli me qel tema koke....po gjeje ni shqiptar qe eshte pro decentralizimit?le mos qel ksi tema palidhje...cili shqiptar ka qef me u nda Kosova o lladik?


Krejt njëlloj jemi shqiptarët ... Po si ndodh kështu të gjithë shqiptarët janë kundër decentralizimit dhe të gjithë ulin kokën kur flitet për këtë gjë në vend që të ngrijnë zërin . Ne jemi shqiptarët të gjitha problemet ndodhen në shtetin (vendin) tonë por (fatkeqësisht) asnjëri nga ne nuk i kundërshton.
Ti vet the që jemi të gjithë kundër por pse asnjëri nuk flet kundër Decentralizimit pra.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## B.C.B

> Krejt njëlloj jemi shqiptarët ... Po si ndodh kështu të gjithë shqiptarët janë kundër decentralizimit dhe të gjithë ulin kokën kur flitet për këtë gjë në vend që të ngrijnë zërin . Ne jemi shqiptarët të gjitha problemet ndodhen në shtetin (vendin) tonë por (fatkeqësisht) asnjëri nga ne nuk i kundërshton.
> Ti vet the që jemi të gjithë kundër por pse asnjëri nuk flet kundër Decentralizimit pra.
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP



pse po m`pyt mu?..shko fol me lutfi hazirin e kta t`qeverise,une qka m`takon me bo per Kosove gjithe e kom bo,mos me thon kaniher edhe budallakina qe nuk ja vlen hiq,por ma 1 muje mkan shti n`burg kta lutfi hazirat e qita qe i votoj shqiptart e i kan idolla..

dilni apet n`zgjedhje edhe votoni hajnat,dilni votoni apet "komandantat",dilni apet votoni qiftin e ramush haradinajt :buzeqeshje: ....

----------


## ILMGAP

> pse po m`pyt mu?..shko fol me lutfi hazirin e kta t`qeverise,une qka m`takon me bo per Kosove gjithe e kom bo,mos me thon kaniher edhe budallakina qe nuk ja vlen hiq,por ma 1 muje mkan shti n`burg kta lutfi hazirat e qita qe i votoj shqiptart e i kan idolla..
> 
> dilni apet n`zgjedhje edhe votoni hajnat,dilni votoni apet "komandantat",dilni apet votoni qiftin e ramush haradinajt....


I Nderuar : B.C.B

Nuk e di (më dukesh anëtar i ri në këtë forum , ndoshta e kam gabim) kisha hapur një temë më herët : *Të apo Mos Të Votojmë* e cila tanimë gjindet tek koshi i plehrave dhe aty flsja për këto problematikat , edhe unë jam një ndër ata njerëzit që nuk idollizon asnjërin politikan (Kosovë-Shqipëri) dhe nuk do votoi për asnjërin.


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## ILMGAP

*Decentralizimi*



_Marrëveshja ofron një sistem të decentralizimit që ka për qëllim të avancojë qeverisjen e mirë, transparencën dhe efikasitetin e shërbimeve publike. Duke njohur shqetësimet e komunitetit serb në Kosovë, kjo Marrëveshje në veçanti i ofron këtij komuniteti një shkallë të lartë të kontrollit të punëve të tyre._


*Krijimi i komunave të reja*

_	Marrëveshja krijon gjashtë komuna të reja apo komuna me kompetenca shtesë me shumicë serbe të Kosovës: Mitrovica veriore; Graçanicë; Ranillug; Partesh; Kllokot/Vërboc dhe Novobërdë.
	Komuna e tanishme e Mitrovicës do të ndahet në dy komuna, në Mitrovicë veriore dhe Mitrovicë jugore, me një bashkëpunim dhe bashkërendim mes veti të ndihmuar nga një këshill i përbashkët i ri i formuar.
	Komunat shtesë për komunitetet jo shumicë mund të krijohen në konsultim me komunat përkatëse.
	Dispozitat e Marrëveshjes në lidhje me krijimin e komunave të reja mund të shqyrtohen dhe korrigjohen sipas nevojës nga Përfaqësuesi Ndërkombëtar Civil pasi të kryhet regjistrimi i popullsisë._


*Kompetencat komunale*

_	Të gjitha komunat do të kenë përgjegjësi për fushat që ndikojnë në jetën e përditshme të qytetarëve kosovar përfshirë: arsimin parashkollor, fillor dhe të mesëm; kujdesin shëndetësor primar publik; zhvillimin ekonomik vendor; planifikimin urban dhe rural; banimin publik; emërtimin e rrugëve dhe vendeve tjera publike; dhe ndër të tjera sigurimin e shërbimeve publike dhe komunale.
	Përveç kësaj, komunat serbe të përcaktuara të Kosovës do të kenë përgjegjësitë shtesë si në vijim:
	Komunat e Mitrovicës veriore, Graçanicës dhe Shtërpcës do të qeverisin me spitale dhe me sigurimin e kujdesit mjekësor sekondar në komunat e tyre.
	Komuna e Mitrovicës veriore do të ketë përgjegjësit e caktuara lidhur me universitetin në gjuhën serbe në Mitrovicë.
	Të gjitha komunat serbe në Kosovë do të jenë përgjegjëse për mbrojtjen dhe avancimin e çështjeve kulturore dhe religjioze në nivel lokal;
	Të gjitha komunat serbe në Kosovë do të kenë një rol të avancuar në përzgjedhjen e komandantëve të stacioneve policore lokale._



*Financat komunale*

_	Të gjitha komunat do të jenë përgjegjëse për buxhetin e tyre dhe kanë të drejtën për burime financiare vetanake.
	Do të krijohet një sistem i drejtë dhe transparent i pakos së grandeve, i cili do të siguroj autonomi më të madhe komunale për dhënien dhe shpenzimet e fondeve qendrore._


*Bashkëpunimi ndërkomunal dhe ndërkufitar*

_	Komunat do të ketë të drejtën e krijimit të shoqatave dhe partneriteteve me komunat tjera në Kosovë për kryerjen e funksioneve me interes të dyanshëm.
	Komunat do të kenë të drejtën e bashkëpunimit me komunat dhe institucionet në Serbi, përfshirë edhe të drejtën e pranimit të donacioneve financiare dhe ndihmës teknike nga Serbia, në kuadër të parametrave të qarta përkatëse të cekura në Marrëveshje._

----------


## drenicaku

Perkunder deshires se politikes ditore populli duhet te i thot stop decentralizimit,kjo eshte vetem sa per ta faktorizua serbet qe neser te jen ose faktor shtet formues ose edhe te ndahet kosova ne kantone,kete politikajt tan nuk e kan ditur,ose e kan ber me vetdije per interesa personale.
Decentralizimi eshte hapi i par drejt ndarjes se kosoves,prandaj nuk ka shqipetar qe ka mendim pozitiv perveq mund te jet llapi,ky eshte i pa parashikushem sepse per nanen parti leh si zagaric ter diten.

----------


## Llapi

O  luene Patriotat e pasluftes ne Internet luene 
a i vrat krejt hala a i kini gati a ini lodhe eiiii haaaaa

----------


## ganimet

Sebet tjeter flasin dhe tjeter veprojn,kjo esht politika si thon dredh e zhdredh. Kta politikanet tan tjeter flasin e tjeter veprojn.Jon te etshem per kolltuqe e kta te hujt veq ata qe se bejn cik i len ne pushtet.Serbet bene lojra se si kuptojn kta qyqanat tan esht tem tjeter.Ata  qafira jo rasisht duan enklavizim qe neser te kerkojn bashkim e me pase edhe ndarjen e kosoves ,gje qe vetem ata qe nuke duan ta shofin sepse tani me  Kosova  eshte nji shtet jo funksionsl ne te nuke funksiono rendi  dogana  ,gjygjsia e shume institucione qe shtetin e bejn shtet.Ky decentalizim do deshtoj sepse, Serbi nuke pajtohet qe te punoi sipase  auturitetit qendrore ,madje ne Shqiptaret ne nji te aferme te afert  do kerkojm qe kta serb ti heqim qafe se me shum do prishin pune se na ndihmojn .Ata do perfitojn  rryme qe se paguajn ,bugjet nga kosova es gje ste  japin ,pse pra na duhen, vete do te themi  po pajtohemi me ndarje ,pasi kete se bem me heret.Decentralizimi per mua do te thote nji shtet jo funksional ku njeri muron e tjetri rrenon ,pra shteti yne do jete nji peng si ne zhvillim ekonomik politik etj .Per aktivizimin  p.sh. te shkritores ne Zveqan ata do marin arin e ne tymin.Me kete decentralizim do prishet struktura e popullates ne deme tone ku serb do sillen nga temishvari  irumonise  eserb nga serbska kraina e vende tjera do sillen Kinez qe do marin shtetsi serbe ku shume shpejt  Kosova do kete me shume se6 mil. banore ene do jemi minoritet  ku per pushtet qendrore do jet kandidat naj zhemin zhivovic .Kosova me kta njerz jo patriot te mose theme         sepse nuk dua perqarjenese nuke  veprojn me vendosmeri  Kosova do jete vendi qe as kush sdo ket deshir te jetoj ne te ,ku sesht ne pron te vet ku levija e lire mungo ku si vje era shtet  ne vete do ja lem SErbit kosoven  veq sa te hym ne Bashkimin eoropjan.

----------


## Llapi

*Me pavarësinë e Kosovës u përmirësua një gabim historik*

Ahtisari: Sot Kosova është shtet i pavarur dhe do të mbetet gjithmonë shtet sovran.

Këshilli Kombëtar Shqiptaro-Amerikan ka nderuar në New York me çmimin e tij vjetor Duart e Shpresës ish presidentin e Finlandës dhe fitues i çmimit Nobel për Paqe, Martii Ahtisaari për kontributin historik që çoi në pavarësinë e Kosovës. Ndërkaq për vepër jetësore KKSHA nderoi fotografin e njohur Fadil Berisha për punën e tij artistike dhe filantropike në promovimin e kulturës shqiptare. Në mbrëmjen në të cilën morën pjesë edhe presidentët e Shqipërisë dhe të Kosovës, Sali Berisha dhe Fatmir Sejdiu, fituesi i çmimit Martti Ahtisaari, duke reflektuar në periudhën e rrumbullaksimit të statusit të Kosovës, nën përkujdesjen e të cilit u zhvilluan negociatat, tha se me pavarësimin e Kosovës u përmirësua një gabim historik.Sot Kosova është shtet i pavarur dhe do të mbetet gjithmonë shtet i pavarur, tha Ahtisaari. Kryeministri Berisha në përshëndetjen e tij vlerësoi personalitetin e Ahtisaarit, ndërsa për pavarësinë e Kosovës tha se ishte një fitore më e madhe e shqiptarëve që nga koha e Skënderbeut.Presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu falënderoi Ahisaarin për punën e tij si dhe vendet aleate mbështetëse të fuqishme të pavarësisë dhe shtetit të Kosovës me në krye Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.Në këtë mbrëmje në mesin e qindra pjesëmarrësve ishin edhe ministrat e Jashtëm të Shqipërisë dhe të Kosovës, Ilir Meta e Skënder Hyseni, ambasadori i Kosovës në SHBA, Avni Spahiu, ish negociatori amerikan në bisedimet për Kosovën, Frank Wisner, kongresisti Eliot Engel, zëvendësambasadorja amerikane në OKB, Rosemary DiCarlo, ish kryeadministratori i Kosovës Soren Jesen Petersen, ish ambasadori amerikan, William Walker, etj.KKSHA deri tash ka nderuar personalitete të njohura me çmimin Duarët e Shpresës si ish presidentin Bill Clinton, ish sekretarët amerikanë të Shtetit, James Baker dhe Madeline Albright, ish senatorin Bob Dole, gjeneralin Wesley Klark, etj.

----------


## Llapi

> Perkunder deshires se politikes ditore populli duhet te i thot stop decentralizimit,kjo eshte vetem sa per ta faktorizua serbet qe neser te jen ose faktor shtet formues ose edhe te ndahet kosova ne kantone,kete politikajt tan nuk e kan ditur,ose e kan ber me vetdije per interesa personale.
> Decentralizimi eshte hapi i par drejt ndarjes se kosoves,prandaj nuk ka shqipetar qe ka mendim pozitiv perveq mund te jet llapi,ky eshte i pa parashikushem sepse per nanen parti leh si zagaric ter diten.


edhe putini po pajke endrra me sy qel si ti qe ende po mendoni ta ktheni Kosoven nen serbi haaaaaaa


*Çështja e Kosovës nuk është zgjidhur*

Nga Express  më 19.10.2009 në ora 11:40
Presidenti i Rusisë, Dmitri Medvedev, ka deklaruar se “askush nuk duhet të pohojë se çështja e Kosovës është e zgjidhur pa fjalën e fundit të Serbisë”.
“Përkundër përpjekjeve të mbështetësve të pavarësisë së Kosovës, atyre nuk do t’u shkojë për dore që ta tregojnë atë si proces të pakthyeshëm dhe ta mbyllin atë çështje. Konsiderojmë se hap pas hapi duhet treguar se alternativa për njëanshmërinë ligjore megjithatë ekziston”, ka thënë Medvedev për të përditshmen “Veçernje Novosti”.

Një ditë para vizitës në Beograd, Medvedev ka deklaruar se "Rusia po merr pjesë në zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës në bazë të formulës, e cila është harmonizuar me kolegët serbë, që Beogradi të dalë me iniciativa, kurse Rusia ta mbështesë në mënyrë konzistente".

Medvedev ka vlerësuar se "gjatë dekadës së fundit, e cila ka qenë kritike për zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës, janë bërë shumë gabime tragjike” dhe ka shtuar se "disa prej tyre janë lejuar me vetëdije si pjesë e planit për ndërmarrjen e zgjidhjeve të njëanshme në praktikën ndërkombëtare".

Dimitri Medvedev nesër do të vizitojë Serbinë, ku do t’i bisedojë çështjet e ekonomisë dhe të tregtisë. Dy palët pritet të diskutojnë edhe huan ruse prej 1 miliard dollarësh, të cilën Rusia i premtoi Serbisë në fillim të vitit, si dhe projektet e infrastrukturës në fushën e energjisë dhe transportit.

Ndërkohë, investitorët rusë po e konsiderojnë ndërtimin e një stabilimenti për deponimin e gazit natyror në Serbi, si dhe mundësinë që në territorin e Serbisë të ndërtohet një degë e gazpërçuesit Rryma e Jugut. /RFE /

----------

